# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Dita Botërore e Teatrit

## sirena_adria

*Sot, Dita Botërore e Teatrit*

*27 marsi njihet si Dita Botërore e Teatrit që nga viti 1962, pasi kjo ditë ishte iniciuar në Kongresin e 9-të botëror të Institutit Ndërkombëtar Teatror – INT të UNESCO-s në Qershor të vitit 1961, me propozim të Finlandës.* 

Shënimi i kësaj dite bëhet nga rreth njëqind qendra të INT-së.

Instituti Ndërkombëtar Teatror (INT) është themeluar në vitin 1948 nga UNESCO-ja dhe është organizata më e rëndësishme joqeveritare në sferën e arteve interpretuese.

INT insiston ta promovojë këmbimin ndërkombëtar të njohjeve, ta stimulojë krijimtarinë dhe ta rrisë bashkëpunimin ndërmjet njerëzve të teatrit dhe mirëkuptimit të ndërsjellët me qëllim që të përforcohet paqja dhe miqësia mes popujve./ KultPlus.com

http://www.kultplus.com/teatri/sot-d...ore-e-teatrit/

----------


## sirena_adria

*“Teatri vazhdimisht rilind nga hiri i vet”, porosia në Ditën Botërore të Teatrit*

_Shkrimi që aktorja Isabelle Huppert e bëri gjatë vitit 2017, për 55 vjetorin e shënimit të Ditës Botërore të Teatrit._

Përktheu: Anita Latifi


Ja ku jemi edhe një herë. U mblodhëm sërish në pranverë, 55 vjet pas takimit tonë inaugurues, të shënojmë Ditën Botërore të Teatrit. Vetëm një ditë, 24 orë, i janë dedikuar kremtes së teatrit kudo nëpër botë. Nga Parisi mund të bartemi në Japoni të përjetojmë teatrin No dhe Bunraku; të projektojmë linjën e mendimeve dhe shprehjes aq diverse si Opera e Pekingut dhe Kathakali; të ndalemi mes Greqisë dhe Skandinavisë duke u mbështjellë me Eskilin dhe Ibsenin, Sofoklenë dhe Strindbergun; të fluturojmë mes Britanisë dhe Italisë, mes Sarah Kejn dhe Prinadellos. Brenda këtyre 24 orëve ne mund të shkojmë nga Franca në Rusi, nga Rasini dhe Molieri tek Çehovi, të kalojmë Atlantikun dhe në një kamp në Kaliformi, ku të rinjtë sërish zbulojnë teatrin. 

Sepse teatri vazhdimisht rilind nga hiri i vet. Ai është një konventë të cilën duhet shembur vazhdimisht. Në këtë mënyrë ai ngelet i gjallë. Teatri ka jetë të begatshme të nxitur nga hapësira dhe koha. Pjesët bashkëkohore ushqehen nga shekujt e të kaluarës, repertorët më klasik shndërrohen në modern sa herë që rivihen. 

Dita Botërore e Teatrit gjithsesi nuk është një ditë në kuptimin e zakonshëm të përditshmërisë tonë. Ai sërish ngjall një hapsirë-kohë gjigante, dhe që të flas për hapsirë-kohë do të desha të kujtoj një dramaturg francez, sa gjenial aq edhe diskret, Zhan Tardje. Sa i përket hapësirës, ai pyet “cila është rruga më e gjatë nga një pikë në tjetrën…” Sa i përket kohës, ai sugjeron “të matet me të dhjetat e sekondës koha e nevojshme për të thënë fjalën ‘përjetësi’.” Për nocionin hapsirë-kohë ai e thotë edhe këtë: “Para se të bini në gjumë, imagjinoni dy pika në hapësirë dhe kalkuloni sa kohë ju duhet, në ëndërr, të arrini nga njëra deri te tjetra.” Do ta ruaj frazën “në ëndërr”. Duket sikur janë takuar Zhan Tardje dhe Bob Uillson. Mund të rezymojmë Ditën tonë Botërore të Teatrit duke kujtuar fjalët e Samjuell Beket, i cili bën personazhin e Uinit të shprehet në stilin e tij të rrufeshëm: “Oh, sa ditë e bukur do të kishte qenë.”

Duke menduar për porosinë që duhet të përcjell, kujtova të gjitha ato ëndrra nga gjithë ato skena. Andaj, më duhet të them që unë nuk kam ardhur vet në këtë sallë të UNESCO-s; të gjitha personazhet që i kam interpretuar janë me mua dhe të gjitha rolet që duket sikur ikin në momentin që lëshohet perdja, por të cilët vazhdojnë të bëjnë një jetë nëntokësore brenda meje, duke pritur të ndihmojnë ose të shkatërrojnë rolet që do të vijnë pas tyre; Fedra, Araminta, Orlando, Heda Gabler, Medea, Mertej, Blansh Diboa…. Më ndjekin edhe të gjitha personazhet të cilat i kam dashur dhe u kam duartrokitur si spektatore. Andaj unë i takoj mbarë botës. Unë jam greke, afrikane, siriane, venedikase, ruse, braziliane, persiane, romake, japoneze, njujorkase, filipine, argjentinase, norvegjeze, koreane, gjermane, austriake, angleze – një qytetare e vërtetë e Botës. 

Në Ditën Botërore të Teatrit më 1964, Lorens Olivier deklaroi se pas përpjekjeve mbi një shekullore, në Mbretërinë e bashkuar u themelua Teatri Kombëtar, për të cilin ai shpresonte se do të jetë një teatër ndërkombëtar, së paku sa i përket repertoarit. Ai e dinte mirë që Shekspiri i takon botës. Duke bërë hulumtime për të shkruar këtë mesazh, mësova që në vitin 1962 në inaugurimin e Ditës Botërore të Teatrit, përcjellja e mesazhit iu besua shkrimtarit Zhan Koktou, autorit të librit ‘Rreth botës përsëri për 80 ditë’. Kjo më bëri të kuptoj që unë kam udhëtuar nëpër botë në një mënyrë ndryshe, përmes 80 shfaqjeve apo 80 filmave. Po e përmendi filmin sepse për mua nuk ka dallim aktrimi në teatër dhe ai në film, dhe sa here që e them këtë nxis habi, por është e vërtetë. Unë nuk shoh dallim mes tyre. 

Derisa flas tani, unë nuk jam vetja, unë nuk jam aktore, unë jam vetëm një nga shumë njerëz të cilët teatri i shfrytëzon që të vazhdoj të ekzistojë. Dhe kjo është detyra ime. Dhe nevoja ime. Teatri nuk ka nevojë për ne, më shumë mund të thuhet se ne ekzistojmë falë tij. Teatri është shumë i fuqishëm. Ai i reziston gjithçkaje, mbijeton mbi gjithçka: luftërat, cenzurat dhe mungesën e mjeteve.

Mjafton të thuhet se “skena është bosh, koha e pacaktuar” – dhe të hyj aktori në skenë. Ose aktorja. Çka do të bëjnë ata? Çka do të thonë? A do të bisedojnë? Publiku po pret, do ta kuptojë së shpejti – publiku pa të cilin nuk ka teatër – kurrë mos e harroni këtë. Një person i vetëm në sallë është publik. Por, të shpresojmë që nuk do të ketë shumë ulëse boshe në sallë! Shfaqjet e Ioneskut janë gjithmonë plot. Në fund të një pjese të shkruar nga ai, një zonjë e moshura thotë: “Po, po, të vdesim në lavdi. Le të vdesim që të hyjmë në legjendë…. Së paku do të kemi rrugët që do të mbajnë emrat tanë …”

Dita Botërore e Teatrit ekziston tani më 55 vjet. Brenda këtyre 55 viteve unë jam gruaja e tetë e ftuar të dërgoj porosinë – nëse fjala porosi është me adekuatja. Paraardhësit e mi (oh, si imponohet bota mashkullore) flasin për teatrin e imagjinatës, lirisë dhe origjinalitetin duke evokuuar të bukurën, multikulturalizmin dhe duke parashtruar pyetje që s’kanë përgjigje. Në vitin 2013, vetëm para 4 viteve, Dario Fo tha: “Zgjidhje e vetme për krizën ngelet shpresa që kundër nesh dhe në veçanti kundër të rinjve të cilët dëshirojnë të mësojnë mjeshtërinë e teatrit, të ndërmerret një përndjekje e madhe: një diaporë e re artistësh të teatrit, të cilët, prej këtij përjashtimi, pa dyshim, do të nxjerrin përfitime të paimagjinueshme në favor të një rishfaqjeje të re.” Përfitime të Paimagjinueshme – tingëllon si një formulim i bukur, që meriton të përfshihet në retorikën politike, apo jo? 
Pasi që gjendem në Paris në prag të zgjedhjeve presidenciale, u apeloj atyre që do të marrin pushtetin të jenë koshient për përfitimet e paimagjinueshme që sjell teatri. Por, kujdes, pa përndjekje të shtrigave!

Teatri për mua paraqet atë Tjetrin, ai është dialog, mungesë urrejtjeje. “Miqësi mes popujve” – nuk jam shumë e sigurte çka nënkupton kjo, por unë besoj në bashkësi, në miqësi mes publikut dhe aktorëve, në unitetin e të gjithë atyre që teatri i bashkon – atyre që e shkruajnë, atyre që e përkthejnë, atyre që e ndriçojnë, veshin, dekorojnë, atyre që interpretojnë dhe publikut. Teatri na mbron; na strehon… Besoj që teatri na don… aq sa ne e duam atë….

Kujtoj një regjisor me të cilin kam punuar, i cili para se të hapej perdja në mbrëmje, uluriste ‘Hapni rrugë për teatrin!’ – dhe këto do të jenë fjalët e mia për fund./ KultPlus.com

http://www.kultplus.com/teatri/teatr...re-te-teatrit/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Mbi teorinë e publikut të teatrit*

Haqif Mulliqi - Telegrafi.com

Teatrot tona ngelën pa publikun e tyre tradicional, ndërsa ne as nuk mund të flasim se po ndodh e ashtuquajtura klasë në ngritje, që do të duhej të pretendohej pas luftës në këtë liri të kushtëzuar që po e jetojmë me rata ndërsa ata që po i mbajnë institucionet shoqërore dhe kulturore ndër ne, jo që nuk po ia dalin që ta edukojnë një klasë të publikut të teatrit, por në fakt, për fatkeqësinë tonë dhe të tyre, madje akoma as vet nuk e kanë mësuar as A-në e edukatës kulturo-teatrore.

*KUR DHE SI NDODH PRANIMI APO RECEPTIVITETI AKTUAL I SHFAQJES TEATRORE*

Mendoj se vetë titulli i artikulli tim nënkupton dy pandehma elementare. Mirëpo të nisemi nga ajo më e kapshmja për të gjithë ne: një lloj i teorisë së publikut është i mundshëm vetëm nën pandehmën se diçka (shfaqja teatrore, drama, vepra letrare, teksti kritik) krijohet me vetëdijen mbi mundësitë, kushtet dhe kërkesat të receptimit. Thënë pak më ndryshe, diçkaja intendon publikun e vet – autori ka parasysh karakteristikat, pritjet dhe mundësitë receptive të atyre të cilëve ua dedikon atë që e krijon. Kjo është, s’do mend, vetëm një pandehmë bukur e mundshme, si kusht pa të cilin teoria e publikut madje as nuk mund të nis, ngase është fare e mundshme edhe e kundërta, një pandehmë më pak e besueshme, sipas së cilës krijimtaria zhvillohet në mënyrën e cila, jo vetëm se parashtron kushte, por që e hedh poshtë edhe vetë idenë e receptimit. Kjo dilemë nuk bie në rrafshin e teorisë së publikut, e madje as në rrafshin e teorisë së teatrit në kuptimin më të gjerë; por me te merret psikologjia e të krijuarit, ndërsa teoria e publikut zë fill nga vetë pandehma se në akëcilin akt krijues ekziston një lloj i receptivitetit (pranimi) autorial të vetëdijes.

Pandehma e dytë, domosdoshmërisht e imponuar nga kjo e para, mund të tingëllojë kështu: ekziston një lloj ndjenje e pritjes, e pandehmave dhe e dukurive receptive të cilën e posedon publiku lexues apo edhe ai shikues. Me të, jo vetëm se është e kushtëzuar mundësia e receptimit, pra e pranimit në përgjithësi, por akoma më shumë, del se madje edhe janë të veçuara dhe të precizuara modalitetet e saja të mëvetshme. Thënë pak më ndryshe: pranimi apo receptiviteti aktual është i mundësuar me takim apo edhe pajtueshmërinë e kësaj pjese, me mundësitë receptive të publikut, dhe të asaj pjese të karakteristikave të përshtatshme të cilat autori i ka shënuar në veprën e tij. Pa një përfundim të favorshëm, me rastin e këtij takimi sigurisht se nuk mund të ketë recepcion pozitiv: andaj dhe teoria e publikut duhet në fakt të nënkuptohet edhe se hulumtuese të njërës dhe të pjesës tjetër, apo edhe më saktë të të dy gjinive, si dhe mundësitë për bashkëdyzimin e tyre. 

*PËRVOJA DHE NJOHJA E KONVENTAVE*

Takimet tona të para me artin, me teatrin apo edhe romanin po deshët, janë të paluara diku thellë në lashtësi dhe rëndom nuk i kujtojmë dot. Fundja, kush prej nesh e mban me aq saktësi mend se kur e ka parë skeçin e parë teatror në shkollë, shfaqjen e parë për fëmijë apo cilën përrallëz mund ta ketë dëgjuar me aq shqetësim dhe tendosje në fëmijërinë më të hershme? Mirëpo, ato ngjarje të kaluara moti sigurisht se paraqesin themelin e dijes sonë mbi artin: përvojën e parë të ndarjes së reales nga fiksioni, gjë që, për shembull, sigurisht fitohet që me shkuarjen e parë në teatër akt i cili deri në fund të jetës na mëson se në asnjë mënyrë nuk bënë të ngjitemi në skenë që t’i mbrojmë më të dobëtit apo edhe t’i ndëshkojmë fajtorët apo keqbërësit. Natyrisht se me kohë arrijnë edhe përvoja të tjera si njohja e konventave të shfaqura, mbi të cilat mund të mbështetet një autor kur e cungon kohën në dramë pa frikën se publiku do të ankohet për atë se Othello me një shpejtësi aq të madh arrin në Qipro; apo edhe konventat zhanrore, të cilat na mundësojnë që t’i kuptojnë ndërthurjet erotike, ta zëmë, te Rasini dhe Fejdoja, që të mos qeshemi në rastin e parë apo të jemi shumë serioz tek rasti i dytë: apo edhe konventat skenike, të cilat ndonjëherë i lejojnë që vendin e ngjarjes ta shënjojnë me një tabelë me mbishkrim, ndërsa herën tjetër e identifikojnë me një dekor të pasur dhe natyralist, që njërën herë sugjerojnë bartjen e maskave, ndërsa herën tjetër në aktrim ekspresiv.

Duke u mbështetur në këto njohuri të fituara paraprakisht si dhe përvojës së fituar ne në teatër kurrë nuk shkojmë plotësisht të virgjër, por gjithmonë e marrim me vete një bagazh më të vockël apo edhe më të madh të paranjohurive tona dhe të kërkesave tona të fituara në saje të vizitave të mëhershme që u kemi bërë shfaqjeve teatrore. Edhe pse ky horizont i kërkesave dallon nga një shikues tek tjetri, në varshmëri të përvojave të tyre individuale që ka akëcili, ai mund të jetë i përbashkët për të gjithë shikuesit e një kohe: në këtë rast mund të flitet për horizontin epokal të kërkesave, të krijuar nga konventat përfaqësuese, zhanrore dhe skenike të cilave një kohë u jep përparësi, si dhe nga rrjeti i dendur i lidhjeve intertekstuale si dhe preferencave ideore dhe tematike. Roli i saj është i dyfishtë dhe ai, jo vetëm që kushtëzon receptimin më të përgjithshëm në një periudhë kohore, por në mënyrë të pashmangshme ndikon edhe në produksion duke përcaktuar kufijtë e asaj që mund të shfaqet dhe mënyrën se si shfaqet.

Shikuar në këtë kuadër, mund të thuhet se, kriza e publikut në teatrot tona e ka zanafillën pikërisht këtu, do të thotë tek mungesa e koncepteve, tek mungesa e ideve dhe e vizioneve që, në radhë të parë të ecet në hap me kohën, e kjo, në këtë kuadër nënkupton që të ecet në hap me kërkesat e publikut teatror duke krijuar art që pretendon të jetë i vlershëm, për një publik në një kohë të caktuar dhe në rrethana të caktuara politike, kulturore dhe historike.

*KOMEDI PO, POR JO UNIFORMIM TE REPERTORIT TEATROR*

Nëse në kuadër të kësaj që thamë inkorporojmë edhe ndonjë teori që ka të bëjë me dramën apo edhe me teatrin, shumë dijetar gati sa nuk kanë ardhur tek një konstatim i ngjashëm apo edhe identik, jo vetëm si vlerë artistike e një evenimenti por edhe si imperativ i nevojave të publikut që arti, e në këtë kuadër teatri të ecën jo vetëm në hap me kërkesat e tyre, por edhe në hap me nevojat e tyre. Andaj pandeh se s’është e kotë që në këtë kontekst, ta përsëris një mendim jashtëzakonisht interesant lidhur me dramën dhe teatrin, sipas të cilit, po aq sa njerëzit kishin nevojë në antikë për tragjedinë greke, apo në shekullin e nëntëmbëdhjetë për të ashtuquajturin roman qytetar, në kohën e pas krizave dhe tundjeve të mëdha (ndërsa Kosova ka dalë vetëm para më pak se katër vjetëve nga lufta) njerëzit kanë nevojë për komedinë.

Natyrisht se as unë nuk do të doja që tërë produksionin, sado të pakt dhe të brishtë teatror që kemi ta uniformojmë brenda një zhanri, qoftë ai edhe psikoterapeutik (e qeshura thonë se ka këtë efekt), por megjithëkëtë jo rrallë jam ndodhur i habitur , ta zëmë me mënyrën në të cilën janë sajuar apo edhe sajohen repertorët tek ne. Unë natyrisht jam për atë që në teatrin tonë, veçanërisht një teatër që ka sufiksin kombëtar të ketë në repertorin e tij një vepër të Shekspirit, fundja kështu është në çdo teatër të botës, mirëpo për mua ishte dhe vazhdon të jetë krejt e pakuptueshme se përse në një teatër siç është Teatri Kombëtar i Prishtinës të viheshin tri pjesë të Shekspirit, të thuash në varg (Hamleti, Magbethi dhe Ëndërr e një nate vere), edhe pse ta zëmë ishte më se evidente që pjesa e parë e kësaj “trilogjie” nuk e sfidoi e as nuk e joshi publikun për ta sjellë në teatër. Apo, siç ndodhë sot, dy tre regjisorë (joshqiptar) të zëvendësojnë njëri-tjetrin, përvitshëm duke inskenuar pra dramatike me më shumë apo edhe me më pak vlerë, por duke bërë shfaqje mediokre që nuk i shkojnë përshtati një institucioni madhorë të kulturës sonë kombëtare.

Ndërkohë, regjisorët më të mirë shqiptarë vegjetojnë pa mundësi pune. Apo edhe dukuria tjetër, krejtësisht e pakapshme dhe për shumkë e pajustifikueshme është tentativa e disa regjisorëve, veçanërisht atyre të brezit më të ri që në teatër të sprovohen duke sjellë vepra të cunguara, apo akoma më keq të ndërtuara mbi motive të filmave të cilët janë pjesë e produksioneve të kushtueshme filmike, e të cilat, shpesh, për të mos thënë gjithmonë në teatër (në teatrin tonë, këtu e kam fjalën) dalin të jenë vepra të sakatosura deri në terrorizim estetik të tyre, por edhe të nevojës së publikut që të vazhdojë për të ardhur në teatër, qoftë edhe nëpër ato pak premiera që kemi. Dhe kjo gjendje, gjithsesi e padurueshme, sërish na cyt që të gërvishtim paksa nga gëzhojat e të ashtuquajturës teori të publikut për të cilën në fillim të këtij teksti u tha se diçkaja është ajo që intendon publikun e teatrit. Nuk ka asnjë lloj dyshimi se stacioni i parë në të cilin do të ndalojmë në të cilin mund të ndalojmë që të përcaktojmë faktorët kryesor që ndikojnë në receptimin e një shfaqjeje me intervenim të drejtpërdrejt në rrafshin e të horizontit të asaj që presim dhe të strategjisë interpretative të publikut është kritika e teatrit. Fundja kjo edhe do të duhej të ishte detyra themelore e saj: “të vlerësuarit” dhe “objektiviteti”, apo akoma më keq “të vlerësuarit objektiv”. E themi “akoma më keq” ngase të gjithë ne e dimë se “të vlerësuarit objektiv” është të pamundshëm, ngase, kush prej nesh mund ta thotë, ta zëmë, se cila është pozita nga e cila një kritik mund të shprehet në mënyrë “objektive”dhe të jap një gjykim të vlershëm!?

*SI U KRIJUA “DRAMATURGJIA E HAMBURGUT”*

Ndoshta rasti i kritikut të parë modern Gothold Lesingut, se burimisht kjo veprimtari është shumë e përafërt me punën e një dramaturgu: ngase ky, pra kritiku, sikundër edhe dramaturgu është një si ndërmjetësues ndërmjet shfaqjes dhe publikut. Në kohën e krijimit të Teatrit Popullor të Hamburgut, teatrit të parë nacional gjerman, Lesingu është angazhuar si dramaturg i atij teatri që si i tillë të shkruajë për veprat që do të inskenoheshin në këtë teatër. Një repertor krejtësisht i ri i këtij teatri, si dhe qëllimet më të qarta të cilat i kishte para vetes, kërkonin edhe një publik fare ndryshme, një publik të ri, të cilën tek tashti është dashur që ta krijojnë – do të thotë që te shikuesit potencial të gërvishtet një si horizont i kureshtje përmes strategjisë së caktuar artistike si mundësi receptive për teatrin e ri.

Kështu me një fjalë lindi Dramaturgjia e Hamburgut, një thesar prej ndonjë njëqind kritikash teatrore të cilat sot mund të lexohen si libër nga teoria e dramës. Shfaqja e një tipi të këtillë të kritikës moderne diç më pas edhe në Francë do ta konfirmojë këtë tezë: pas Revolucionit Francez teatrot ngelën pa publikun e tyre tradicional, ndërsa kritika kishte për obligim që përfaqësuesit e klasës në ngritje, e cila i kishte marrë nga pararendësit institucionet shoqërore dhe kulturore, t’i edukojë në kuptimin teatror. Tek ne, fatkeqësisht, as në Prishtinë e as në Tiranë nuk mund të flasim, jo për ekzistimin e kritikës teatrore, jo për ekzistimin e profesionalizmit në këtë lëmi, por as për një kritik të vetëm. Tek ne fatkeqësisht është fjala vetëm për artikullshkrues të zakonshëm, gazetarë dhe gazetarucë të cilët jo që kanë ndonjë paranjohuri për të bërë një vlerësim kritik një shfaqjeje teatrore dhe atë vlerësim si të tillë, në mënyrë sado pak autoritative ta prezantojnë para publikut të teatrit, por me mosdijen e tyre irritojnë publikun dhe krijuesit në përgjithësi duke i dekurajuar ata për të ardhur në teatër në të ardhmen.

Ta zëmë, jo rrallë na bie që për shfaqje teatrore të cilat lënë përshtypje të zbehta, e nganjëherë edhe e ka irrituar shikuesin e paktë (edhe të premierave), këta gazetarë, gazetarucë apo edhe “aktivistë kulturorë” shkojnë aq larg sa që me vlerësimet e tyre të pamatura dhe kuturu, duke u shprehur kot, me injorancë apo edhe me lajka dhe servilizëm, kryesisht me superlative, shkaktojnë konfuzion tek njerëzit që ishin në teatër asaj mbrëmjeje të premierës, apo edhe atyre që eventualisht shkojnë për të parë ndonjë prej reprizave e që e kanë lexuar, dëgjuar apo edhe parë storien në televizion. Natyrisht se kjo gjë është e dëmshme dhe ndikon negativisht edhe në faktorin e ndryshimit të mundësive receptuese të publikut, shija dhe ndjenja e të cilit goditen banalisht nga paaftësia e pseudokritikës ndër ne.

Por kjo nuk është kështu vetëm tek ne shqiptarët, por edhe gjithandej. Kështu që një si shembull vërtetë eklatant i huqeve të kritikës i cili përmendet gjithherë në teatrologji, por edhe tek teoria e publikut është ai i Parisit dhe shkrimeve lidhur me pjesën “Duke pritur Godonë” të Samjuel Becket. Në Francë edhe tashti është një si adet që kritikët, edhe më të njohurit, të shkojnë në parapremiera, aty t’i shohin shfaqjet dhe vlerësimi i tyre për to të dalë ditën e premierës. Në fakt gjithmonë është pretenduar se këta me vlerësimet e tyre mund të kanalizojnë dhe cytin publikun që ta vizitojë një premierë. Kështu njëri nga kritikët teatror i cili e kishte parë parapremierën e “…Godosë” më 4 janar të vitit 1954, në Teatrin Babilon të Parisit, në mbrëmjen e asaj parapremiere do ta botojë një shkrim për “veprën e një romansieri i cili ishte inspiruar me pozitën e mjerë të bredharakëve në jug të Shteteve të Bashkuara”(!!!)
Natyrisht raste të këtilla kishim edhe tek ne, kur, ta zëmë, viteve të gjashtëdhjeta, i njëjti kritik i cili e kishte satanizuar “Ervehenë” e Ahmet Qirezit në regji të Muharrem Qenës, pasi që kjo shfaqje në një ambient jogjuhësor shqiptar (në Novi Sad – Vojvodinë) çmohet shumë, i njëjti kritik pas një kohe do të shkruaj në superlative për veprën të cilën, të shprehem me një fjalor militarist e kishte pushkatuar ndonjë muaj më parë.
Raste të këtilla ka shumë, por kjo nuk do të thotë se kjo që u tha në asnjë mënyrë nuk duhet kuptuar si argument kundër kritikës së teatrit, ngase kritikët e teatrit dinë dhe ia huqin ashtu siç dinë t’ia huqin ndonjëherë edhe dramaturgët edhe regjisorët e edhe aktorët, por është pretendim që të konstatohet një prej faktorëve që ndikon në rrafshin e problemit të mosprezencës së publikut teatror nëpër teatrot tona, veçanërisht në Teatrin Kombëtar të Prishtinës i cili po ballafaqohet me një krizë të papandehur të publikut janë edhe këta, pra “kritikët”. Ndërkaq, mendojmë se faktori kyç i cili ndikon te ne në çështjen e krizës së publikut nëpër teatrot tona është repertori i teatrove, (mos)planifikimi i produksionit vjetor, apo edhe seleksionimi negativ i vlerave duke u nisur nga shkrimtarët (dramaturgët), pastaj regjisorët e deri tek aktorët për të cilët flitet se angazhohen në projekte klanore e të cilat jo gjithmonë, por del të mos jenë edhe të përshtatshme për një projekt. 

*KUR NDODH ABSURDI NË TEATËR?*

Në këtë kaos janë dy kategori që e pësojnë më së shumti, në radhë të parë krijuesit e më pas publiku i teatrit të cilit tashmë me një sukses të habitshëm ia kemi çmësuar rrugën për të ardhur në teatër. Ne e dimë çfarë është drama e absurdit, apo të paktën kemi dëgjuar apo edhe lexuar diçka për të. Dimë aq sa dimë, por e ta themi edhe atë se absurdi në teatër ndodh atëherë kur teatri nuk vizitohet nga publiku. Më vjen keq ta them, por për këtë del të jemi kombi më i talentuar në botë, ndërsa e keqja tjetër qëndron në faktin se për këtë gjë askush nuk e çanë kryet dot.
Pra, teatrot tona ngelën pa publikun e tyre tradicional, ndërsa ne as nuk mund të flasim se po ndodh e ashtuquajtura klasë në ngritje, që do të duhej të pretendohej pas luftës në këtë liri të kushtëzuar që po e jetojmë me rata ndërsa ata që po i mbajnë institucionet shoqërore dhe kulturore ndër ne, jo që nuk po ia dalin që ta edukojnë një klasë të publikut të teatrit, por në fakt, për fatkeqësinë tonë dhe të tyre, madje akoma as vet nuk e kanë mësuar as A-në e edukatës kulturo-teatrore. As nga teoria e publikut, nga teoria e teatrit në përgjithësi, e as nga ky ese imi, sigurisht se nuk mund të presim ndonjë këshillë praktike e cila do të ndikonte në krijimin e një shfaqjeje apo edhe të një teatrit të vizituar dhe të pranuar nga publiku. Sikundër edhe të gjitha drejtimet tjera të teorisë së artit, edhe kjo vjen “mëpastaj”: hulumton, sistemon dhe përgjithëson atë të cilën tashmë krijuesit e kanë bërë dhe e kanë shfrytëzuar. Kjo mbase mund të sheh dhe të pohojë çështjet të cilat dramaturgët e mëdhenj i kanë shfrytëzuar gjithmonë në veprat e tyre: që, për shembull, vija e vëmendshmërisë së shikuesit sillet prej befasueshmërisë, interesimit e deri tek shikueshmëria e vëmendshme.
Kështu fillon edhe Edipi Mbret edhe Mbreti Lir: vëmendshmëria në mënyrë inicale sigurohet me befasueshmëri, me të pazakonshmen dhe të befasueshmën, apo që t’i kthehem terminologjisë së mësuar në shkollë, me frustracionin e horizontit të pritjes së shikuesit. Mirëpo teoria mund të ndihmojë, pak, fare pak në krijimin e artit; mirëpo këtë mund ta bëjnë vetëm krijuesit e vërtetë dhe të mirëfilltë, ama vetëm atëherë kur institucionet nuk qeverisen nga njerëz të paaftë dhe të pa vizion për të bërë institucionin. Një dihet dhe do ta them në fund se nuk mund të ketë publik pa teatër e as teatër pa publik. Shqiptarët nuk e kanë as njërën e as tjetrën, por, në fund të fundit kjo është çështje me të cilën merret dhe duhet të merret sociologjia empirike e teatrit ngase politika as nuk mundet, as nuk duhet e as nuk di ta bëjë.

https://telegrafi.com/mbi-teorine-e-...ut-te-teatrit/

----------


## sirena_adria

“Dita Botërore e Teatrit  -  Interpretimi i Suela Bakos dhe Emocionet e Kiço Londos”

----------


## sirena_adria

*Dita Botërore e Teatrit, aktorja britanike Helen Mirren: Teatri do të lulëzojë përsëri*

_Aktorja britanike sot në Ditën Botërore të Teatrit shkruan për vështirësitë e artit skenik gjatë një viti për shkak të pandemisë COVID 19. Megjithatë, ajo shton se shumë shpejt artistët do të jenë pranë publikut_


Nga Valeria Dedaj

Plot 60 vite më parë, Instituti Ndërkombëtar i Teatrit, i themeluar nga UNESCO, shpalli datën 27 mars, si Ditën Botërore të Teatrit. Fill një vit më pas,  Zhan Kokto dha mesazhin e parë ndërkombëtar, që ka ndryshuar vit pas viti.

Mesazhi përkthehet në mbi 20 gjuhë të ndryshme. Prandaj sot me rastin e Ditës Botërore të Teatrit, edhe Teatri ynë Kombëtar përcjell këtë mesazh, që e ka shkruar aktorja e njohur britanike, Helen Mirren.

Helen Mirren e cilëson këtë periudhë, ku është zhytur prej një viti mbarë bota për shkak të pandemisë Covid 19, të vështirë për performancën teatrale dhe për artistët, teknikët, mjeshtrit dhe gratë që kanë luftuar në një profesion, që tashmë është i mbushur me pasiguri.

Megjithatë, falë internetit, sipas saj, ata kanë ditur të ruajnë komunikimin mes tyre.


Mesazhi i Mirren, me rastin e Ditës Botërore të Teatrit  & vijimi i shkrimit në linkun në vijim :

https://shqiptarja.com/lajm/dita-bot...lezoje-perseri

----------


## sirena_adria

*Filmat do tju bëjnë të famshëm; televizioni do tju bëjë të pasur, por teatri do tju bëjë të ndiheni mirë*

*27 marsi njihet si Dita Botërore e Teatrit që nga viti 1962, pasi kjo ditë ishte iniciuar në Kongresin e 9-të botëror të Institutit Ndërkombëtar Teatror  INT të UNESCO-s në qershor të vitit 1961, me propozim të Finlandës.
*
KultPlus iu sjellë disa thënie për teatrin në ditën ndërkombetare të tij.


1. Teatri është një folje përpara se të jetë emër, një akt para se të jetë vend.

 Marta Graham.

2. Fjala teatër vjen nga grekët. Do të thotë vendi që sheh. Është vendi ku njerëzit vijnë për të parë të vërtetën për jetën dhe situatën sociale. Teatri është një rreze x shpirtërore dhe sociale e kohës së tij.

 Stella Adler, New York Times, dhjetor 1992.

3. Filmat do tju bëjnë të famshëm; televizioni do tju bëjë të pasur, por teatri do tju bëjë të mirë.

 Terrence Mann.

4. Unë e konsideroj teatrin si më të madhin nga të gjitha format e artit, mënyrën më të menjëhershme në të cilën një qenie njerëzore mund të ndajë me një tjetër ndjenjën se çfarë është të jesh njeri.

 Oscar Wilde.

5. Teatri është një hapësirë ​​e shenjtë për aktorët. Ju jeni përgjegjës, jeni në sediljen e makinës.

 Greta Scacchi.

6. Nëse është e vërtetë që vera e mirë nuk ka nevojë për shkurre, është e vërtetë që një lojë e mirë nuk ka nevojë për epilog.

 William Shakespeare, Si të duash.

7. Drama është ekspozim; është ballafaqim; është kontradiktë dhe çon në analizë, ndërtim, njohje dhe përfundimisht në një zgjim të mirëkuptimit.

 Peter Brook.

8. Ne nuk shkojmë në teatër si të parët tanë, për të shpëtuar nga presioni i realitetit, aq sa për të konfirmuar përvojën tonë prej tij.

 Charles Lamb.

9. Teatri, kur thuhet dhe bëhet gjithçka, nuk është jetë në miniaturë, por jetë jashtëzakonisht e zmadhuar, jetë e ekzagjeruar tmerrësisht.

 H. L. Mencken.

10. E gjithë bota është një skenë, dhe të gjithë burrat dhe gratë janë thjesht lojtarë; Ata kanë daljet dhe hyrjet e tyre; Dhe një burrë në kohën e tij luan shumë role


 /KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/teatri/film...-ndiheni-mire/

----------

